# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Nov/Dec 2020 Challenge: The Kingdom of Valmadar

## Ilanthar

So, looks like I'm teaming with  - JO - this year!

I sent me this brief (roughly) : 

"The theme would be a map of a kingdom (or a region of that kingdom) that has the geographic particularity of being the habitat and breeding place of dragons. It could be a kingdom perched at the top of a mountain range (like Nepal) or also a peninsula on the edge of the ocean, or a northern island... it's up to you and your drawing preferences....
In the world in which this country is situated, dragons are intelligent animals, endowed with magic, but without being "superior beings". The kingdom in question has learned, over thousands of years, to live in harmony with the dragons and to tame them, in a way, even though one is never completely in control of one's dragon. This know-how is the first economic resource of the country: the training and export of dragons.
But it also makes this country a target... neighboring kingdoms, and even large distant empires, dream of taking control of the place and its inhabitants, in order to seize this precious resource (military and economic). A covetousness that led the kingdom to build a whole network of fortresses, walls and castles, in order to defend its borders and the accesses to its core : the external accesses of the kingdom (passes, ports, isthmuses, etc.), the main cities, the places where dragons live and breed.
The technological level of the world is comparable to the Middle Ages as we know it. Militarily, no gunpowder yet, but crossbows, trebuchets, etc., are used."

So, I'm thinking of a mountainous peninsula with fjords.
### Latest WIP ###


Comments are more than welcome ;-)

----------


## Tiana

Nice start, reminds me of Italy/Greece region a bit.

----------


## Bogie

Nice coastline !

----------


## - JO -

I already love this map !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys  :Smile: !

I've started to work the land, going for a smaller size than my usual mountains, somehow.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

WOW ! Those mountains and forests.... Amazing !

What a precision !

I love the scale you're giving to the map : the country is a big one, and that's impressive !

I just hope it doesn't give you too much work !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lo :Smile: t ! Well, don't worry, the fault would be on me  :Wink: .

Small update of the night.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Again, I’m fascinated by your forests : a few stroke and they look so real ! 
The high tower for dragons in the castles is a really great idea : that brings « dragonry » into the map

----------


## Ilanthar

> The high tower for dragons in the castles is a really great idea : that brings « dragonry » into the map


Still very much in progress. I think I'll do proper tests later.

Some more mountains, mainly.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I love to see your process... the way you draw mountains, and the way you color the landmass! Good ideas !

----------


## Bogie

The mountains look great

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, both of you.

@ - JO - : the dark color for the waters is just temporary (my future transparency mask). I do intend to color it at some point.

Some more mountains, & more proper icons.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Omg this is so good ! I love the icons ! I never understood how you can tell so much with so few strokes ! Amazing !

----------


## Chashio

Lovely details, as ever!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks!

Small update, mainly mountains.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Very nice work ... I really like the way the mountains are arranged. It's very "natural". I also love the plains north of the peninsula. It's incredible how you manage witha few strokes, very discreet, to give an atmosphere... I'm looking forward to the rest!

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, I had in mind to place some dragons here and there to show how each region participate in their training... But I'm not so sure it's a good idea : they are big compared to the other elements and I can't go to a smaller size and keep them legible at the same time.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Off to a great start, Ilanthar.

----------


## - JO -

I see what you mean, but they look gorgeous ! And the idea of showing different activities is a great one.
I don't mind some "scale distorsion", but maybe, if you put them in small "vignettes", you manage to avoid this problem ?

----------


## Ilanthar

"Vignettes" didn't worked out as well as thought. Or I didn't do them correctly...
Anyway, I'm gonna place them in the frame with a little logo (probably some sort of coloured gem) to indicate the corresponding region. Do you like the idea?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

> "Vignettes" didn't worked out as well as thought. Or I didn't do them correctly...
> Anyway, I'm gonna place them in the frame with a little logo (probably some sort of coloured gem) to indicate the corresponding region. Do you like the idea?
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 126645


As long as you put some of your beautiful drawings of dragons, I don’t mind if they are in vignettes or in the border ! I love the one you already draw ! It’s a beauty !

----------


## Ilanthar

Glad you like it! I'll probably go on 8 regions.

I did a bit more of the lands... I'll try do go faster this weekend.
And I couldn't resist to start testing a border style.
### Latest WIP ###

Still not sure about the icons. They seem also out of scale.

----------


## - JO -

Going crazy with the border ? I love it !!! 

And the land is just fine !

About the icons, you mean in the border ? The cities symbols ? Or the diamond on the map ?

----------


## Ilanthar

Glad you love it, coz I did some more  :Smile: .
Also some more dragons.




> *By - JO -*
>  About the icons, you mean in the border ? The cities symbols ? Or the diamond on the map ?


I'm talking about the cities symbols.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Ok, you ARE crazy.... what a tremendous work on the border ! I’ll never achieve something half as good as this... I definitely will need advices for the border of your map.

And the dragons are just top notch !

For the symbols, I don’t think there will be a matter of scale : they are symbols, not drawings of actual cities, so I would not draw them smaller than the ones already made. They could even be larger ! Because smaller would mean we would’nt see the details, and that would be too bad, since the details are connected with the dragons things (like the tower... I love the tower) So at your place, I wouldn’t worry too much about scale for the symbols.

----------


## Ilanthar

Arr... I tried smaller icons before reading your post.

So I keep the big ones or the new ones?
### Latest WIP ###


And I'm probably place a bigger dragon on that border  :Razz:

----------


## - JO -

Bigger dragon !! Yes !!! you draw them so well, it would be a shame to have only little ones...

And for the city symbols, I prefer the large ones but I relay on your opinion to know what's best for the map. (regarding the way you will draw the rest of the map)

The whole project is looking very good ! Thanks a lot ! I'm a happy patreon !!!

----------


## Ilanthar

I have diverse ideas about dragons on the frame... for later. I'm focusing on the map.
And big icons it is!

About elements of the frame : do you want the title on the top or the bottom?
Key will probably be in the bottom left.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

> I have diverse ideas about dragons on the frame... for later. I'm focusing on the map.
> And big icons it is!
> 
> About elements of the frame : do you want the title on the top or the bottom?
> Key will probably be in the bottom left.


Yes, big symbols are great !
As a traditional cartographer, I do like the title on the top of the map, but I'm open to new and crazy ideas... so, if any mad thoughts pop up in your mind, fellow your instinct !

The whole project grows more beautiful by the minutes ! I know that not so long ahead, I'll find myself checking for updates every hours, waiting to see this marvelous map growing !
Thanks so much for your work !

----------


## Ilanthar

Since I've space under the map, I'll probably place something also here...
But I followed you instinct and couldn't resist to show you the first steps of the title. I'm just naming it Valdamar because I'll probably do an english & a french version so...
And since I'm going crazy on this, I'll probably do the other draconic thing I had in mind...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

The frame is turning out magnificent!

----------


## - JO -

I'm absolutely blown away by this title (and this border... and this map...) I'm so happy to see what you draw on the theme of dragons... I find that your talent expresses itself particularly well on this theme!

----------


## Adfor

Looks wonderful so far. That border is so intricate! You've been keeping a brisk pace for this challenge, it has spurred me to try and keep up.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys!

For info, I'm trying to do something like illuminations. There's gonna be some shading and colours on the title (and frame, probably).


Small update.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I’m hypnotised by this frame !

The red dragon is one of the best I ever saw !
The way he’s entangled in the title is just marvelous !

Illumination is a great idea ! It’ll give a more real aspect for the whole map

----------


## Bogie

All the dragons are great, & the color really brings it out!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys  :Smile: !

Small update of the day (mainly texturing and shading in the north).
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

OK... The key was the other place where I wanted to place a big dragon. But damn, I struggled with the pose (this is probably my tenth version...). I'll have to add some details, but I guess this one is about fine.

### Latest WIP ###


By the way, I will probably try to incorporate my signature in the frame if you're OK with it   :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

The Key and Dragon are Wicked Good!

----------


## - JO -

The attitude of the 2nd dragon is completely adequate! It fits perfectly into the border and the map. 
The whole is really harmonious and imposing at the same time. I'm really happy to see all this with the colors of the illuminations type.
We are really on a map that promises to be a real masterpiece!
The theme is very well applied, told and developed, very present too, without being heavy and the landscapes are varied, rich... the forests are sublimely drawn... the mountains are splendid... Real beautiful work !
As for the salamander in the signatures, it seems more than appropriate: isn't it said that the salamander is the heir of ancient dragons?

On my side, I post a little less often, because I need to have access to my computer and to photoshop to have a good .jpg compression (otherwise, it's useless, we don't see the details)... But I continue to draw on the Ipad: I started the villages and castles of the barony. I also started the town of the banneret and its castle. I made an attempt for the border: I drew in large the bridge and the castle that guards it. I hope to be able to show it to you tonight (or tomorrow) to get your opinion soon enough.

----------


## mapmage

Dude, this is great! I obviously love the dragon and the little vignettes are superb.

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, thanks again for the very kind words and encouragements! I must say I'm kinda relieved you like that key dragon...

Doing the map properly is gonna be a long run, I think... Some more elements. I'm trying to do a more denser forest on the north east, with bigger trees of some sort.
Also done a few more dragons in the vignettes. Do you find it obvious enough what they're doing? Not sure at all about that.

Depending of the space I'll need for the key and possible explanations, my intent is to do sort of coat of arms for the different regions in the bottom and maybe the two "neighbours" in the corners.
### Latest WIP ###


@ - JO - : Glad you like my  idea about my signature (that's gonna be a test near the end...).
Don't pressure yourself! We still have plenty of time. I'm founding myself working at a faster speed that I thought by doing a bit of it once or twice a day.

----------


## - JO -

This map is beautiful, it's again and again great work!

Regarding the forests, we can see the difference in the north-east, the forest is denser and seems impenetrable.

For the thumbnails, here's what I understand (from top left, down, then top right, down):
birth, taming, learning to fly, perilous landings, domestic use, military use, defending territory.

As far as coats of arms are concerned: you know I love it... if you have the space and the desire, don't hesitate to place some.

I have one more suggestion, but it's really up to you to see what you think: I love the line of forts that defend the eastern border of the country, but maybe you could place them a little bit differently, leaning those defenses on the two rivers that run south and north? These rivers are good natural borders and I think there is a certain logic in using them, with the control of the forts, to defend the territory.
(If it suits you, you can very well "divert" one or the other of the rivers to keep this beautiful arc of circle formed by the forts...).


Keep up this beautiful work, I'm sure it's gonna win an atlas for 2020 !

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, thanks again  :Very Happy: ! I'm feeling like a star  :Cool:   :Very Happy: .

Reassuring too, because you got almost exactly what I wanted to convey.  The only difference : the two in the bottom right were supposed to be about learning to fly (fly properly and take-off).
Excellent suggestion! You're absolutely right. I'm gonna correct those forts. Don't hesitate if you have other ideas or suggestions!

And thanks for the vote of confidence. Pretty sure yours will be in the race as well  :Wink: .

----------


## - JO -

By bottom right, you mean included the one with no dragon yet ? Or the two already drawn ? Because for me, the second on the right show a dragon with some kind of « nacelle » on its back and I assumed it was to carry troops... sorry if I understood wrong... One thing sure : they are very well drawn, even if it’s very difficult to explain dragon actions in one image

----------


## Ilanthar

Urghh, I meant, bottom left...  :Frown: 

And your right for the second on the right.

----------


## - JO -

OK ! So it makes perfect sense and I think I guessed right for almost all of them ?
The only one which may need explanation is the third down on the right side of the map : the dragon seems in a powerful attitude, so I guessed "defending territory" ?

----------


## MistyBeee

Awww... I'm obviously totally in love with that border, Ilanthar !!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - JO -* 
>  The only one which may need explanation is the third down on the right side of the map : the dragon seems in a powerful attitude, so I guessed "defending territory" ?


Yup, you guessed right. The third one on the right is supposed to be watching/defend the inner lands (watching both sides of the high central mountains where there are the spiny peaks). The fourth (that I just added) is about the same but on the borders, using the forts.
To make it more easy to understand, I think I'll place "Land of the hatchlings (for example) under the coat of arms, with the same colour gem than the corresponding vignette on the side.

About the forts, the one in the middle that is not close to the river will be either close to a new river or upon a plateau above the forest, I think.

Not much land done today. Some tests about the bottom frame.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

It's quite admirable how you manage to keep coherence between the different elements of the map. 
Coherence also in your line, between things as different as illumination or a forest of fir trees....

The vignettes seem very clear to me and tell the story well. Not sure if you need to add text on the map to explain the differences of the regions as well, but it's up to you to see and find a solution that suits you between well understanding the actions of the dragons and not covering this (very) beautiful map too much with labels and other external elements. 
Maybe one solution would be to put mentions like "hatching region" on the border? maybe just one word, very short? The diamond symbol should be enough to do the job of locating the regions, I think. 
Both solutions seem to me to be quite appropriate.

For the positions of the forts, I think it's better this way... the use of natural barriers seems logical to me, and their arrangement remains harmonious, in my opinion. 
The idea of the high plateau for the last fort also seems good to me, but if you cover this plateau with forest, you're going to have a lot of work to do... Maybe the river is more easy ?

----------


## Ilanthar

Easier in  french 

Je me suis mal exprimé : je veux détailler la fonction de chaque région en mettant cela sur la deuxième partie du parchemin, sous le nom de chaque région mais sous les blasons (donc sur le cadre, en bas)  :Wink: .

So we have more or less the same ideas :-)

As for the "coherence", I think it's mainly due to the fact I'm using the same brush at the same size for everything.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, I think the drawing of the frame is done... 
Let's gonna focus on the map  :Smile: !

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

> Easier in  french 
> 
> Je me suis mal exprimé : je veux détailler la fonction de chaque région en mettant cela sur la deuxième partie du parchemin, sous le nom de chaque région mais sous les blasons (donc sur le cadre, en bas) .
> 
> So we have more or less the same ideas :-)
> 
> As for the "coherence", I think it's mainly due to the fact I'm using the same brush at the same size for everything.


Oui, effectivement, plus facile en Français ! Effectivement on est tout à fait d'accord ! Excellent !

And I'm learning things here : same brush, same size for everything, that means you work a lot with the pressure, isn't it ?

That I should try ! thanks !

----------


## - JO -

It's amazing how the visual impression changes once the frame is complete! It wasn't missing much at the last WIP, but with this one, it makes all the difference. 
I really like the way the border is very present, loaded with graphic elements that make sense (and are themselves very beautiful). 
Now that it's finished, the map in the center is also eye-catching because it's less loaded. It's very nice graphically, I think!

----------


## Antoine.L

Your work on this map is so good! I can't wait how it turn out by the end.

Also make me feel a bit shy about my own map for this challenge  :Smile: 

You guys are doing such amazing maps!

----------


## mapmage

What's the lore in this world, if I may make so bold as to ask?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - JO -*
>  And I'm learning things here : same brush, same size for everything, that means you work a lot with the pressure, isn't it ?


I'm generally doing this for the drawing part. But I'm using other brushes for the shading if you wondered  :Wink: .

@Antoine.L : don't be! Your current WIP is a goldmine, I'm pretty sure you'll do an awesome map too  :Smile: .
@mapmage : there's a brief in the first post of this thread. To put it in a nutshell, the Valmadar kingdom has the unique know-how of raising & training dragons and is protecting its secrets from its envious neighbours.

Work of the day. Some more work on the lands and tests about villages/cities of the 2 neighbours.
The blue is just a test... And I'm already regretting that big Taïga...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I like the cities and villages for the neighbours country. It’s easy to spot the difference!

As for the taïga, I feel your pain...

Another scroll for additional text or legend might save you ?

And the blue suits me, it’s consistent with your usual palette, that I like too

----------


## Ilanthar

Glad you like the icons  :Smile: ! And don't worry, I'm gonna deal with this taïga.

Did a little more.

@ - JO - : what do you think of my plateaus in the East?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Very good idea, these plateaus and canyons. It is a particularity which brings a small original touch to these regions of the East... It's a great way to tell exciting stories as we approach the kingdom of Valmadar, with a little bit of mystery. Excellent!

Small question: wouldn't an additional fort be welcome on the peninsula that guards the narrowest part of the arm of the sea that separates Valmadar and the large southern territory (between the lighthouse and the other fort)? It is just a question.

Edit : the story of this kingdom must be written, some day ! You managed a perfect place to inspire epic legends !

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - JO -* 
> Very good idea, these plateaus and canyons. It is a particularity which brings a small original touch to these regions of the East... It's a great way to tell exciting stories as we approach the kingdom of Valmadar, with a little bit of mystery. Excellent!
> 
> Small question: wouldn't an additional fort be welcome on the peninsula that guards the narrowest part of the arm of the sea that separates Valmadar and the large southern territory (between the lighthouse and the other fort)? It is just a question.
> 
> Edit : the story of this kingdom must be written, some day ! You managed a perfect place to inspire epic legends !


Thanks! I did some more plateaus and finished the taïga (huzzaa!!).
I placed a fort in the location you're talking about, but it's a placeholder because I intend to a special fortress here.

Well, if it is inspiring you a story, it's necessary partly yours. You gave me the initial script  :Wink: 
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

My God ! What a taïga! You have to have the patience of a monk to achieve that !
But it’s worth every minute you spent on it ! 

And now, I’m looking forward for this special fortress !

The map is just perfect ! Congratulations for the job done so far !

----------


## Kier

Obviously, I love the dragons. I  mean come on. But the land is really coming together. Looking great.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, - JO - & Kier  :Smile: !

I did a bit more. Not so convinced by my "fortress on each side of the strait" thing... We don't really see the dragon facing us. I'll see if I can do better, or I'll try to improve it with colours.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

It's taking shape! We're see now very well what it's going to look like on the map of the kingdom, and it's superb!

As for the fortresses on both side of the strait, I think we can see them well, and as they are the symbols of the fortresses, there's not too much misunderstanding possible? Unless you want to give a special "mission" to these fortresses there, and thus a different appearance, for me they are fine as they are

----------


## Antoine.L

The fortresses do look good, and the dragons seems to watch over the see entrance.

Very good job stil!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys. I haven't done much more (must say I'm not at my best, probably due to the cold weather...).

I did a second try on the fortress, only Valdamar side, with "Mont Saint-Michel" in mind... gone a bit overboard and did it more iso (clashing with the rest maybe)...

@ - JO - : what do you think/prefer?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I won’t be the one who says you should not draw a big fortress ...  :Very Happy: 

I love it, and what a better inspiration than the Mt St Michel ?

I was not too distracted by the iso perspective, as I saw it more like a plan than a symbol.

Anyway I hope you’ll soon feel better... even if warmer days are not scheduled... we had some snow here for the past two days. I hope you’ll have some sun to warm your days !

Edit : the salamander seems to have found it’s right place, a nice spot surrounded by illuminations  ! I hope it feels like home

----------


## Bogie

Just keeps getting better & better.

----------


## Kellerica

Damn, that border is looking fabulous already. Nothing wrong with the map itself, but the border keeps stealing my gaze.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again for the support everyone  :Smile: !

@Kellerica : I hope it won't be too distracting in the end. Colors should give a different focus on the map.

Well, I just did a bit more of shading and lands. The Kingdom of Valdamar proper is mostly done now (for the drawings & shadings) and most of its eastern neighbour.
For the southern one, I was thinking - from east to west) plateaus & steppes then jungles (after the mountain range), then desert (after the gulf). If you have better ideas, please, don't hesitate Joël!
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Hello !
What a job! The details are very impressive!

As far as the southern kingdom is concerned, I have no objections to your plan. Just maybe one question? Plateau and steppes seem to me to connect with the geography of the kingdom of Valmadar, but is a jungle next to a desert common? (I'm really asking the question, I'm not a geographer) As far as I'm concerned, I won't be disappointed if you go directly from steppe to plateau, to desert, without jungle. But maybe the jungle was an important element concerning worldbuilding? I'm very open to the question in any case.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some tests. I'm trying to get the base drawing/shading done...

Well, desert might be an option (I'm no geographer as well), I was just fearing a vast empty space would look weird... and my dune test is not so convincing.
### Latest WIP ###


Might try again the dunes with more space between each one.

----------


## Ilanthar

Coat of arms of the neighbours added.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

The coats of arms are very, very well drawn and their symbolism seems to me to be quite appropriate! 
As far as the dunes are concerned, in my opinion you can rather choose the ones that are spaced out (or even space them out even more?).
But as MistyBee says it so well, all cartographers have this fear of emptiness...
In any case, every time I come across your map, I am dazzled by the quality of the line and the way you detail the elements. Very nice work!

edit : very nice ship, also !!!!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again!

Well, cactus were to hard to draw at this scale, so I did a few palm trees (I will probably add a few more)  :Wink: .
Did another ship (from the southern kindgdom). And still working on the land. It should be done in the next days I suppose (then : colours!!!)
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Dimension Door

Brilliant. That border is so intricate! And even in the thumbnail it is readable. The level of detail is insane. All those different dragons and designs. Lets gawk at this a couple more hours while I sip my tea.

----------


## - JO -

The desert is perfect! Very good idea, palm trees, it complements the dunes very well.
I also like the difference in boat style between north and south, very evocative.
I can't wait to see the colours now that you're talking about it!

----------


## Antoine.L

Agree, the south ship is nice and the desert looks very good.

----------


## MistyBeee

Looks better and better at every update, Ilanthar ! I can't wait to see the colors  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

The guild is the best support team ever . So good for motivation (each time I do a challenge, I got hooked by this).

Still no colours, sorry, but I can see the end of the drawings for soon... (tomorrow with luck).
Hope you'll like the new additions, JO.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Everything takes shape... it's impeccable! The desert will be very nice, the big forest in the south too... and the thumbnails at the bottom promise nice surprises, as it starts ! The face of the dragon ! Priceless !!! 
And, tell me, isn't there a subtle allusion to Geneva in the second coat of arms ? Or is it by chance that the eagle and the key are here ? (well, the dragon ate the eagle, but we don't blame him... you should never blame a dragon)

Oh ... and the viaduct! Unbelievable... I had missed it! That kind of detail makes the whole thing taste great ! (viaduct or aqueduct?)

----------


## Ilanthar

I wasn't completely satisfied with dragon head (it's so much easier to draw from a side), so relieved you find it to your taste.
And yes for the Geneva allusion (answer to your own wink ). The global colors of the regions (and kingdom) will be black, red and gold. I will place reference/part of dragons on every regional coat of arms.

And yup, viaduct or aquadecut, whatever you prefer  :Wink: .
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

You’re speaking to my heart there ! I love the coat of arms of Geneva and it’s colors !

I understand you’re over with the linework?

----------


## Ilanthar

Now I should be done with the linework & base shading of the map.

Hope you'll like the other coat of arms  :Wink: .
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

This is so elaborate, it must be taking a tremendous amount of work. Can't wait to see it shaded and coloured.

----------


## eepjr24

I am in awe of the amount of hours and attention to detail.

- E

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys  :Smile: ! And yes, I'm spending time on it, but hey, the competition is fierce  :Wink: .

Always worried about this stage... Here are some tests. I lighten a bit the sea.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Hello !
Excellent choice for coats of arms!  It's varied, and the symbolism is very present. It will look really good on the whole map.
As for the colours, I think it's very good: they're very present, strong enough but not too much. If I'm not mistaken, it would be one of your maps where the colours are the most present?

----------


## Antoine.L

Wow! Adding color promises to be awesome! Nice coats of arms, the whole composition looks admirable.

I guess the competition is fierce because you set a very high level ^^

----------


## Kellerica

I know I'm just repeating myself here, but that border!  :Surprised:

----------


## Adfor

Wow this gets more amazing every time I see it, bravo Ilanthar!

IR

----------


## - JO -

Hey, partner !
I hope everythings all right for you ?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys!

I haven't done much theses days, sorry. Just done the base colours for the map. Still all the shading to do on the map & the frame to finish (before labelling, of course).
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I really like your choice of colours for the map! It's warm but not too strong either. Well done!
For the coats of arms at the bottom, in my opinion, you can play with a bit more colours (for example, there is green in the large coat of arms on the right, maybe you can find it in some small coats of arms...) If the design is perfect, the repetition of the three colours yellow, black, red spoils the vision of the elements of the coats of arms a bit. One or two other colours would bring out these elements which are very well drawn. 
I'm also very happy with the vignettes on the sides: the first one you drew is really beautiful! 
Excellent work in any case!

----------


## Marc Moureau

I had a pleasing glimpse of this one on twitter, and it's stunning so far ! 

This border is splendid, like all the delicate illustrations you managed to add within it.

----------


## Ilanthar

I did not have much time these past days, but I do intent to try to finish it, for sure.

@ - JO - : noted, I'll try a more diverse combination of colours for the coat of arms.

@Marc Moureau : thanks a lot  :Smile: !

----------


## Ilanthar

The shading of the land is gonna take me time, I feel...
I did some more progressive colouring of the waters (brighter near the coasts).

@ - JO - : Did you thought of something like this for the round coat of arms?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

That’s all right ! Coats of arms looks fine !
I love the map’s color ! Warm but not too bright ! Good job !

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more. I finished the shading of the map properly (apart from the gems & cities that I will do later).

@ - JO - : What do you think of the colours for the frame? I will shade the dragons & title, it's the base colours for now.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I think it's a good choice of colour: it helps to unify the border with the title dragon and the coat of arms. I also think that the shading will be important for the border, it will prevent the red to stand out too much and contrast too much with the rest of the map. 
I'm glad things are progressing, it's really great work! Well done!

Édit : your shading on the map is top notch ! Subtle but present ! On my side, I’m afraid I did too much...

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more... Really not sure of my colour choices.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

> Some more... Really not sure of my colour choices.
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###


I like it like that, but maybe you want to try a color more close to the colors of the map ?

I don't know Krita very well, but I assume you can change the color of one layer by varying the shade? With photoshop, you can change the hue completely by moving a slider... 
Of course, this is on condition that there is only the red of the border on one layer?
Do you want to try something more vegetal, more green ?
I think it also depends on how much shading you want to give to the border patterns, it can also strongly influence the colour, can't it?
Anyway, the whole map is gorgeous !

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - JO -* 
> I like it like that, but maybe you want to try a color more close to the colors of the map ?


You mean something less saturated like this?

I can also saturate more the colors...

----------


## - JO -

Either less saturate, or another "teinte" (en Français dans le texte...) ? Slide this red to a green ?
Really, I don't know... I like it like that, but you seem to have doubt about this red, and I just try to help you find what you think is the best (because you know better than me what this map needs)

Oh, And I realise you worked on the saturation of all the colors, not only the border... I was talking only about the border... I think the colors of the map are just great.
I don't know if you can work only on the red of the border or if any action on colors means action on all colors ?

----------


## Ilanthar

I tried yellow(s), green(s)... But the contrast or general effect wasn't really good imho.
I think this is the best version among the tests, I hope you'll like it.

I still need to redo properly those "fake" gems into proper ones, to colour the vignettes and to label the whole thing. I should be able to finish it before the deadline, I think  :Surprised: !
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Tiana

Hope you get the chance to finish it. Nothing really wrong with the 'fake gems'.

----------


## - JO -

Excellent choice! I was sure you would find a solution. It is indeed the colour that suits best: it doesn't catch the eye, leaves all the presence to the map, without being invisible... Well done! 
As for the gems, I don't know what you have in mind, I think they're not bad at all. Perhaps a little light enhancement, white (almost 100% opacity), in small touches where the reflections are the strongest could do the trick?
I also hope that you will find the time, because I think the map is really superb and it corresponds, in a better way, to what I had in mind at the beginning! Nice work!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Tiana  :Smile: . I'm redoing them, hope you'll like them too. I'm in a rush, I have to finish this tomorrow.

Thanks Joël! I'm relieved you like this last attempt. I hope you'll like the new gems (still 3 colours to do).
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Gems are done (if you're OK with them).

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Of course !
They are shiningly perfect !

----------


## Ilanthar

So, I coloured and shaded what was left.

What do you think of the labels? I tried a few things, but this good old classic seems to be the most satisfying... I intend to place only names for cities & big regions on the map, is that OK or do you want more of them (villages, rivers, mountains...)?
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

More labels.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

The english version

### Winner ###

----------


## - JO -

> So, I coloured and shaded what was left.
> 
> What do you think of the labels? I tried a few things, but this good old classic seems to be the most satisfying... I intend to place only names for cities & big regions on the map, is that OK or do you want more of them (villages, rivers, mountains...)?


Now that’s just perfect!!!

Good job with the subtle shading in the border,
The names are well found ! It gives the right ambiance!
And more of them would make the map hard to read.
I love all the dragons : in the border, the vignettes, on the labels ! You really understood the spirit of the map I wanted ! Thanks so much for that !

I like the dédicace too ! I should have thought of something like that on your map.
I’ll try to find a good idea !

Thanks again for the wonderful work !

Thanks so much for this beautiful map

----------


## Dimension Door

Nice! The colors came out great! It is readable from thumbnail size to a 100% zoomed in. And all the dragons.. Youve made so many unique illustrations for this map. Amazing.

Edit: Have to mention the border again. Still overwhelmingly good.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - JO -*
> Now that’s just perfect!!!
> 
> Good job with the subtle shading in the border,
> The names are well found ! It gives the right ambiance!
> And more of them would make the map hard to read.
> I love all the dragons : in the border, the vignettes, on the labels ! You really understood the spirit of the map I wanted ! Thanks so much for that !
> 
> I like the dédicace too ! I should have thought of something like that on your map.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the kind words, I'm very happy you pushed me to it and that you like the result  :Smile: .




> *By Dimension Door*
> Nice! The colors came out great! It is readable from thumbnail size to a 100% zoomed in. And all the dragons.. You’ve made so many unique illustrations for this map. Amazing.
> 
> Edit: Have to mention the border again. Still overwhelmingly good.


Thank you very much  :Smile: !

----------


## Adfor

Oh this did turn out magnificent, I like that it's minimal, the exact opposite of mine.  :Razz: 

"The year of the cursed crown" No kidding!

IR

----------


## Bogie

The map is great and the border is just brilliant!

----------


## Antoine.L

Beautiful Ilanthar, colors looks great, and I like the gems idea to report the dragons positions.

----------


## arsheesh

Oh man!  Illanthar, your map itself is fantastic, but that border is just something else man.  I love your dragon illustrations too.  And the complimentary color scheme of green/gold and red is really striking.  Kudos my friend, you've done it again.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

